# Sunderland Tugs and Shipbuilding in pictures facebook page



## Anth (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone, i've recently started a facebook page and would like to share it with everyone who had connections with the River Wear whether it be the tugs, shipbuilding or shipping etc. there a lots of pictures of Tugs, Ship launches and general River Wear scenes in general, please come and have a look, link here https://www.facebook.com/SunderlandTugs

Cheers Anthony


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

*Sunderland SHIPS*

Anthony
Thanks for the trip down memory lane.
Memories of my time on colliers and working ashore for Decca Radar and Sperry Gyroscope
Certainly will return often
Thank you very much
Bert Thompson


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Anth said:


> Hi everyone, i've recently started a facebook page and would like to share it with everyone who had connections with the River Wear whether it be the tugs, shipbuilding or shipping etc. there a lots of pictures of Tugs, Ship launches and general River Wear scenes in general, please come and have a look, link here https://www.facebook.com/SunderlandTugs
> 
> Cheers Anthony


Just had a looksee, brings back loads of memories(Thumb) well done.

Ray(Sad)


----------



## Anth (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks lads, forgot to mention please like the page even better like and share it with your friends. If you or people you know have any pictures of Sunderland's shipping past please feel free to post them on the page, i would love to see them.
Cheers Anth


----------



## derek dee (Dec 22, 2009)

great site just had alook evan got a mention thank you ray not bad has it was over 50 years ago when i was deck boy on the tug eppy hall [ panch]


----------

